# Hyperthyroidism???



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

We received the results of the thyroid test yesterday and Scrappy is Hyperthyroid. The vet told us it's very rare in dogs and after researching it found it difficult to find information. Spent several hours crying yesterday because it's usually caused by a thyroid cancer in dogs. 

Our vet is running the test again and will call us Monday or Tuesday with the results. If it comes back with the same result our vet will refer us to a specialist. 

Stopped giving him Benadryl as their are warnings regarding not giving Benadryl to dogs/people with hyperthyroidism. 

Changed his food back to his previous food as in the description online says it boosts the thyroid. Not what he needs. 

He's now eating a fish based food and treats limited ingredient. We're probably going to buy the same food today except have the main ingredient be something other then fish as I was reading that cats with hyperthyroidism shouldn't be given fish because of the iodine. 

I'm praying it isn't cancer. 

I would really appreciate and further information on this condition. Food etc to help manage this until we get further help.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I have no information or knowledge regarding hyperthyroidism. I do however wish you and Scrappy the best in dealing with this terrible news.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I am very sorry to learn that Scrappy Doo has been found to have hyperthyroidism. You and your family have been working so hard to give him the best life possible since you adopted him; this just doesn't seem fair. I hope that if you do have to go on and see a specialist, there may be some way to fight this and achieve a better outcome.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Who did the test? Was it MSU or Dr. Dodds? If not, I'd question it. 

Several years ago my Toby was tested using one of the regular labs vets use (IDEXX or Antech...can't remember which one). He came back hyperthyroid. We did a MSU test with interpretation and it turned out he wasn't hyperthyroid but hypothyroid. Then we had trouble getting his levels in balance with supplement. He bounced up and down for about a year until we figured it out. You are correct, most hyperthyroid cases in dogs are a result of a thyroid or other endocrine cancer. I hope that is not the case with your pup. 

I would certainly suggest getting a thyroid test done through MSU or Dr. Dodds for a more definitive answer and recommendations for how to manage it.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't know who did the test but I'll ask our vet once he calls back on Monday or Tuesday. 

Thank you for giving us a ray of hope.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

If you are feeding a food with kelp or giving a supplement with kelp it may be adversely affecting his thyroid function. Just a thought. I'm agree with Dallas Gold on the thyroid testing. Good luck with Scrappy.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

I checked and no kelp in his food or treats. Good to know and will stay away from foods with kelp.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok. Freaking out. No call back yet from vet. God I hope it's somehow a mistake or skewed because of Benadryl and/or food. He's such a sweetheart. My heart is breaking thinking that he may have a limited time with us. We love him so much.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I know what that waiting feels like. I hope you get an answer soon, and that it is good news. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Wishing you the best.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you! I really appreciate your concern and Scrappy says Thank you as well. 

The vet called and the results still showed elevated thyroid... No change. We will be consulting with a vet in Ottawa tomorrow to set up tests to see if their is a mass and if so how to proceed. Asked vet where thyroid tests were done; however, at this point we can't chance wasting time with further blood tests. They were not done through MSU or Dr Dodd. Thyroid tumours can be be very aggressive so I don't want to drag my feet.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

For what it's worth, our just adopted GR, Nikki, had her 2nd. blood panel done with Dr. Jean Dodds in So. Calif. Dr. Dodds is an excellent Dr. in the area of thyroid disorders. Our vet wanted to send the blood to IDEXX labs, but we wanted Dr. Dodds lab to do the testing. So, we had the Vet draw the blood and we sent it to the lab ourselves for testing. It's not hard, you pay the lab direct, and pay for shipping, lab cost for full blood panel $135 + $9 for postage 2nd day.

You could continue with what you're doing with your vet, and still get a 2nd opinion if that might make you feel better. Another info. source might be Clair's Friend, Susan Marie on the Forum, she has considerable knowledge in the thyroid area and talks with Dr. Dodds. If you would like additional info. PM me, best of luck to you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I didn't see you were in Canada in my first response. Hopefully there is a lab there as well that does extensive thyroid profile work. 

While this book primarily focuses on hypothyroidism, there is some info on hyperthyroidism in it and might be helpful to you: The Canine Thyroid Epidemic Answers You Need For Your Dog - Kindle edition by Diana Laverdure, W. Jean Dodds. Crafts, Hobbies & Home Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Rookie's Dad, we will be talking to the specialist today in Ottawa. If we can't set up an appointment quickly I will get further blood drawn and send it to MSU or Dr Dodds. 

He does have a lump on the side of his neck that I was able to find. It's in the same area where he was attacked and bitten by another dog. Not sure if it's injury or something else. Not even sure if it's just the normal shape. 

Dallas Gold, I'm not sure if their is a lab here that does extensive thyroid testing but I'll look into it. Thank you for the book suggestion! I'll go purchase it right now.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sending out positive thoughts to Scrappy Do and his family. Please keep us updated.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you so much! We certainly will keep everyone updated. 

Just a little bit of information just in case someone else runs into this situation. Some of the symptoms we noticed in our Scrappy Doo were:

- Excessive thirst
- always hungry and eating a lot without weight gain (started feeding him an extra cup a day at lunch as it ups his metabolism)
- inability to settle down (which has improved since taking him off Benadryl and changing food)
- aggressive behaviour and/or anxiety. (I believe they go hand in hand) (avoiding situations which make him reactive or anxious).
- seizures 
- lack of stamina (fetches the ball a couple of times and he's pooped, gets tiered on walks quickly) 
- when we give him treats sometimes he has a chocking reaction
- spurts of hyperactivity
- lethargy 
- heavy panting 

He's a big moosh when it comes to people. Loves, loves, loves people but does not like other dogs. We were at a campground for retired people and he just soaked up the loving, true golden style. He made a lot of people happy that day. Talking about their own pets that they had in the past. Scrappy was all smiles and waggy tail and I was bursting with pride.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Appointment set for specialist September 3 at Alta Vista Animal Hospital. 

Alta Vista Animal Hospital

Scrappy will be seeing an Oncologist and because he's had seizures he will also be seeing a neurologist.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

I have one more symptom that I forgot on the list above:

- intolerance to heat (he has two dog beds, one in the living room and one in our bedroom, he may sleep for a very short while on these beds but his preference is definitely the hard cool floor. He has chafing on his elbows sometimes from this and I apply ointment)


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Saw the Oncologist and neurologist. What a day 5 hour drive and we see the neurologist and she thinks the seizures may have something to do with the thyroid problem. (Already knew about that) Found out they didn't book the oncologist appointment. Good grief. We had booked the appointment for the oncologist and when we booked it they said because of his seizures that it might be a good idea to see the neurologist as well so they can consult and take care of both problems. 

The neurologist was great. Tried to take his temperature and Scrappy was having none of that. Our vet did it once and now he knows what's coming. My boys no fool. Took his blood pressure. Great all is good their. She said he was really healthy. I'm thinking throughout this that I just want to see the Oncologist. Patience. 

Neurologist pushed to get us in to see an Oncologist. We arrived their at 9am. We told them we would be in our vehicle in the parking lot. We weren't going anywhere until we saw the oncologist. It was about 2pm by the time we got to see the Oncologist. We were starving by this point. Scrappy needed to fast for the tests. We didn't feel right eating in front of him. So we were all in the same boat. 

They did suggest we leave Scrappy their while we grabbed lunch and they could look him over if they had a free moment. Well he doesn't kennel well so that wasn't an option. 

We get in to see the Oncologist and after looking over the thyroid test results she says she doesn't think he is hyperthyroid and that she doesn't think he has cancer. She stated that he does have high thyroid antibodies attacking his thyroid. (Something like that). She felt that he will be hypothyroid at some point. She stated that the test run wasn't adequate and was surprised that he was diagnosed as hyperthyroid based on those tests. She stated that she's a doctor that deals with dogs that are diagnosed with cancer and that she didn't believe Scrappy has cancer. That felt like a slap but a this point my husband and I are in shock. She left the room and we practically did back flips. 

They did do blood tests to be sent out for a thyroid panel 6. So a full thyroid panel to find out exactly what's going on with his thyroid. That will take about 2 weeks. 

If the specialist leaves it up to our vet to interpret the results I'm sending it to Dr Dodds. Any further visits to a vet will be with a new vet. 

This visit including thyroid panel came to $779.64. 

Tiered but happy! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

How frustrating, but good news it is not thyroid cancer. Does seem that a lot of this could have been avoided if your original vet had ordered a full thyroid panel in the first place.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So it sounds like something else could be causing the thyroid antibodies to rise and if you can isolate that, you can treat accordingly. I hope Dr. Dodds will give you the information you need once she gets the results and interprets. I'm also glad you are considering a new vet, hopefully one who will be interested in getting to the bottom of everything! I'm glad the oncologist didn't think you were dealing with hyperthyroid or cancer! I'd be doing back flips too!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I already replied on your other thread, so I'll just say I agree whole heartedly with Dallas Gold!!!!


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Weird thing is the receptionist at the my vets office just sent me the lab tests that they had done and it says on it, autoimmune thyroiditis.(I requested them to be sent so I could see the values for myself) Either my vet didn't bother reading the lab report or he doesn't know what it means. As soon as I read it I researched it and it's what the oncologist described. Just one more reson to change vets.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> How frustrating, but good news it is not thyroid cancer. Does seem that a lot of this could have been avoided if your original vet had ordered a full thyroid panel in the first place.


Extremely frustrating. 

Looking back he probably didn't even know what a full thyroid panel is. 

I'm happy with the results but really angry with our vet especially now that I've seen the lab report and it says autoimmune thyroiditis. His ineptness put us all through the wringer for nothing.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Dallas Gold said:


> So it sounds like something else could be causing the thyroid antibodies to rise and if you can isolate that, you can treat accordingly. I hope Dr. Dodds will give you the information you need once she gets the results and interprets. I'm also glad you are considering a new vet, hopefully one who will be interested in getting to the bottom of everything! I'm glad the oncologist didn't think you were dealing with hyperthyroid or cancer! I'd be doing back flips too!


From what the specialist said and from what I've been reading, that this is a normal stage that a dog goes through before becoming hypothyroid. So we know that we'll be dealing with hypothyroidism at some point. We will find how often we should get the test done so we catch as soon as possible. A vet that knows how to read a lab report would be nice. :doh: Thank you for your words of encouragement.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow....how frustrating. I am happy that it is not cancer but what an ordeal for all involved.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yep sounds like your vet basically blew off those results! As far as retesting, you can always look for symptoms of hypothyroidism and test if you see them- as well as at the annual exam. I had another hypothyroid dog who started getting skin infections and was intolerant of humidity and heat. I knew something was up. Some dogs gain weight, but he didn't. Anyway, I asked the vet to run a thyroid panel, she did and we got a diagnosis. 

Did I misunderstand something? Is your pup also having seizures as well?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Just came back to add. Hypothyroidism can cause seizures....along with other issues that vets don't always equate with hypothyroidism. But underlying conditions can sometimes cause low thyroid ie...allergies....imo if this were my dog I would rerun a full panel and have it evaluated you hemopet...Dr. Dodds. But I think you said you were....


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Dallas Gold said:


> Yep sounds like your vet basically blew off those results! As far as retesting, you can always look for symptoms of hypothyroidism and test if you see them- as well as at the annual exam. I had another hypothyroid dog who started getting skin infections and was intolerant of humidity and heat. I knew something was up. Some dogs gain weight, but he didn't. Anyway, I asked the vet to run a thyroid panel, she did and we got a diagnosis.
> 
> Did I misunderstand something? Is your pup also having seizures as well?


Thank you! Waiting for symptoms would be a way to go. We already thought we were seeing possible symptoms now. Seizures, the dog aggression and anxiety. 

Yes he's had seizures as well. They have tapered off. The neurologist said to wait and see if he has another one. It's been a while since his last seizure so it looks like it may not be a big issue. Scrappy had two boosters and within 24 hours of each booster he had a seizure. The vet was suppose to space out his vaccinations but didn't so again he messed up. :doh: he had three more after that but they became less intense each time. I'm not sure if the vaccinations might have been a factor. Possibly what's going on with his thyroid. If he has a seizure again the specialist wants us to take a video of the seizure.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Mayve said:


> Just came back to add. Hypothyroidism can cause seizures....along with other issues that vets don't always equate with hypothyroidism. But underlying conditions can sometimes cause low thyroid ie...allergies....imo if this were my dog I would rerun a full panel and have it evaluated you hemopet...Dr. Dodds. But I think you said you were....


The neurologist did say that hypo and hyperthyroidism can cause seizures which I was relieved to hear just because my vet was sceptical that it could. He certainly has a lot of allergies. If the oncologist doesn't plan on evaluating the results (she really knows her stuff) then we will have dr Dodds evaluate it. I'll probably go with both. It's only $45.00 with dr Dodds.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

When I originally brought up the subject of thyroid testing to my vet, I was told not to do it, I would be wasting my money. Cosmo's recurring staph infection and lethargy was explained as "It's just part of being a golden. He'll have this for the rest of his life." I insisted on testing, and when his numbers came back, they indicated that if he wasn't hypothyroid now, he could be in the future. My vet wanted to retest in 3 months, but I got a second opinion from Dr. Dodds, who insisted he needed immediate supplementation to prevent further destruction of his thyroid tissue. My vet read her entire opinion and agreed to supplement. Within a few days, I saw improvement and within a month, his skin infection cleared up and has never returned. He has several other more serious problems that I feel are interrelated with his thyroid problems, but I fear they will never be sorted out. The immune system is so complicated, and affects every facet of a dog's health in one way or another. I so hope that Scrappy's problems are a relatively quick and easy fix....


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

tikiandme said:


> When I originally brought up the subject of thyroid testing to my vet, I was told not to do it, I would be wasting my money. Cosmo's recurring staph infection and lethargy was explained as "It's just part of being a golden. He'll have this for the rest of his life." I insisted on testing, and when his numbers came back, they indicated that if he wasn't hypothyroid now, he could be in the future. My vet wanted to retest in 3 months, but I got a second opinion from Dr. Dodds, who insisted he needed immediate supplementation to prevent further destruction of his thyroid tissue. My vet read her entire opinion and agreed to supplement. Within a few days, I saw improvement and within a month, his skin infection cleared up and has never returned. He has several other more serious problems that I feel are interrelated with his thyroid problems, but I fear they will never be sorted out. The immune system is so complicated, and affects every facet of a dog's health in one way or another. I so hope that Scrappy's problems are a relatively quick and easy fix....


Thank you for sharing your experience! That certainly makes our decision easier. We will certainly send the full thyroid panel results to Dr Dodds when we get them back.


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm wondering if I should get Rowdy tested for hypothyroidism. He's just over 1-1/2 years. As far as I can tell the only real symptom he may have is lethargy. When we go to the park he tires out pretty quickly-- usually after 3 or 4 frisbee catches. He does last a lot longer when there is water to swim in. Also, his ears get infected easily, but he swims at least a couple of hours a week, so that might be the cause too. Other than those two issues I don't think he is showing any other symptoms. My main concern is the lethargy. He has a Golden friend at the park who is twice his age that fetches pretty much non stop.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

texasx96 said:


> I'm wondering if I should get Rowdy tested for hypothyroidism. He's just over 1-1/2 years. As far as I can tell the only real symptom he may have is lethargy. When we go to the park he tires out pretty quickly-- usually after 3 or 4 frisbee catches. He does last a lot longer when there is water to swim in. Also, his ears get infected easily, but he swims at least a couple of hours a week, so that might be the cause too. Other than those two issues I don't think he is showing any other symptoms. My main concern is the lethargy. He has a Golden friend at the park who is twice his age that fetches pretty much non stop.


I would take my dog to the vet for any change like what your describing. I think he's kinda young for it to be thyroid related. 

You might want to start a new thread describing your problem as you will get a lot more responses specific to your problem.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Autoimmune thyroiditis is thought to be inherited in the golden retriever. MSU does a panel that checks for the autoantibodies...


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Sally's Mom said:


> Autoimmune thyroiditis is thought to be inherited in the golden retriever. MSU does a panel that checks for the autoantibodies...


The test the oncologist requested checks the full function of the thyroid. I'll know more once we get them back but it's a six panel test and I noticed dr Dodds recommends the five panel test. It does appear that we're getting more the what's recommended.

I'll keep that in mind for when I get the test back and make sure everything is in order. Thank you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Janet*

Janet

So sorry you and Scrappy had to be in limbo for so long-so glad that it's not cancer!


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Janet
> 
> So sorry you and Scrappy had to be in limbo for so long-so glad that it's not cancer!


Thank you for your kindness! That was a scare but what a relief. 

I was a basket case from the time our vet told us it's probably cancer to the time we spoke to the oncologist. 

One really good thing that came out of this and that is we know our vet isn't a good vet. Changing vets could save his life some day. Some mistakes can be fatal.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Janet*



JanetBionda said:


> Thank you for your kindness! That was a scare but what a relief.
> 
> I was a basket case from the time our vet told us it's probably cancer to the time we spoke to the oncologist.
> 
> One really good thing that came out of this and that is we know our vet isn't a good vet. Changing vets could save his life some day. Some mistakes can be fatal.


I bet you were a basket case!! So glad you found another vet!!


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Received the results of the 6 panel thyroid test yesterday from the oncologist. No explanation or recommendation along with it. I expected that to happen because of the way she stated she deals with dogs with cancer and seemed offended we were wasting her time. Which I understand because she must deal with truly heartbreaking cases all the time. Anyway we've sent off the results to dr Dodds and phoned as well and left a message. Not sure of the procedure so I'll just wait and see how to proceed. 

Here are the results:











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm not qualified to give you an interpretation of Scrappy's test, and Cosmo's test was done at a different lab at Michigan State. But both dogs' tests show certain similarities, i.e., both showed high T3 Autoantibodies and high Thyroglobulin Autoantibodies (high TgAA). Both reports state that the high TgAA indicates the presence of autoimmune thyroiditis. (A false positive could result if the dog was vaccinated in the last 30 to 40 days before the test.) Dr. Dodds is usually very prompt with her reply so you should probably hear from her in a few days. She gives a complete explanation, she even gave the amount of thyroxine she felt Cosmo needed. I hope everything goes smoothly for you and Scrappy from here on in and Scrappy gets a break, and gets an easy fix. Please let us know what Dr. Dodds says. All the best to you and Scrappy.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

tikiandme said:


> I'm not qualified to give you an interpretation of Scrappy's test, and Cosmo's test was done at a different lab at Michigan State. But both dogs' tests show certain similarities, i.e., both showed high T3 Autoantibodies and high Thyroglobulin Autoantibodies (high TgAA). Both reports state that the high TgAA indicates the presence of autoimmune thyroiditis. (A false positive could result if the dog was vaccinated in the last 30 to 40 days before the test.) Dr. Dodds is usually very prompt with her reply so you should probably hear from her in a few days. She gives a complete explanation, she even gave the amount of thyroxine she felt Cosmo needed. I hope everything goes smoothly for you and Scrappy from here on in and Scrappy gets a break, and gets an easy fix. Please let us know what Dr. Dodds says. All the best to you and Scrappy.


Thank you so much for your input! 

Just wanted to post the results for anyone that may have the same situation. Big reason I started this thread was for people who were going through the same situation and would have some information on the problem. When I was first told it was hyperthyroidism I did research and searched this forum to try and find someone that may have had the diagnosis and shared their steps of how they delt with it. It was a little frustrating not finding anything. 

Now that we know that it's autoimmune thyroiditis we still need to deal with it but it's not as urgent as hyperthyroidism and cancer. 

I'm very appreciative that you've taken the time to share your similar results. Wasn't sure if we would need to test until he showed he's gone hypothyroid. Your test results and situation sound almost exactly what ours are. I'm sure dr Dodds will get back to us in a timely manner. Her secretary contacted me and told me she was in Italy but she stated their might be a small delay in her getting back to us. She's still responding to emails while she's in Italy. That's one dedicated woman. 

Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Received an email from Dr Dodds. I'm now officially a fan. She actually took the time while she's in Italy to send me a detailed response. One part I'll share is this but she went into dietary recommendations and much more. 

I wrote: "Our dog, Scrappy Doo, who is 4 years was having some seizures and aggression toward other dogs." 

Dr Dodds replied with:

"Not surprising at all, given his autoimmune thyroiditis results – including high T3AA and sky high TgAA. Goldens are a breed at high risk for this heritable autoimmune thyroid destructive disease, and , it can be the underlying cause of his seizures and aggressiveness. See attached. Thyroid therapy given at appropriate doses twice daily will stop further destruction of his thyroid gland by feedback inhibition of TSH Output, and help resolve his clinical and behavioral issues. The dose of thyroid therapy (conservative as high T4 and free T4 are not yet very low as this disease progresses) is 0. 1 mg thyroxine per 15 pounds of optimum weight twice daily, given at least an hour before or three hours after any food or treat containing calcium or soy, to ensure absorption."

I was in tears when I read her email. Guess I was still feeling stressed out. 

Thank you everyone that suggested contacting her and to those who gave us support! This forum is fantastic!

I will update once we've started the thyroxine. Our next step will be to find a vet that will work with us.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so happy for you and Scrappy.


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

So happy Dr Dodds replied to you, while she was in Italy....amazing. Hopefully, Scrappy is on the road to feeing better. This forum is awesome!


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

At first it threw me off to see the medication listed as milligram (mg) and not microgram (µg or mcg), but then I did the math and saw that the dose she recommended is still in the same order of magnitude as what I expected. I don't know if your bottle will list it as milligram or microgram, but if the dose sounds way off base, check which one is being used.

The rules I've seen regarding food and dosage have been drastically different from doctor to doctor (two vets in Drifter's case, two primary care physicians, one psychiatrist, and one endocrinologist in my case, and now what I've read on here about Dr. Dodds). You should obviously do what Dr. Dodds says, i just find it odd/unsettling how different the instructions are even though each doctor is absolutely sure their way is the only right way.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Martin said:


> At first it threw me off to see the medication listed as milligram (mg) and not microgram (µg or mcg), but then I did the math and saw that the dose she recommended is still in the same order of magnitude as what I expected. I don't know if your bottle will list it as milligram or microgram, but if the dose sounds way off base, check which one is being used.
> 
> The rules I've seen regarding food and dosage have been drastically different from doctor to doctor (two vets in Drifter's case, two primary care physicians, one psychiatrist, and one endocrinologist in my case, and now what I've read on here about Dr. Dodds). You should obviously do what Dr. Dodds says, i just find it odd/unsettling how different the instructions are even though each doctor is absolutely sure their way is the only right way.


Thank you for bringing this up! I know how you feel every doctor seems to have a different way to diagnose and interpret things. It can be confusing like their isn't standards. I will certainly make sure the dosage is correct.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Janet*



JanetBionda said:


> Received an email from Dr Dodds. I'm now officially a fan. She actually took the time while she's in Italy to send me a detailed response. One part I'll share is this but she went into dietary recommendations and much more.
> 
> I wrote: "Our dog, Scrappy Doo, who is 4 years was having some seizures and aggression toward other dogs."
> 
> ...


Janet: I am so glad for you and Scrappy and glad that you found us! Please keep us all posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Janet*

Janet

We have lots of Canadian members here, and maybe someone has a vet to recommend.

I've also found a lot by googling.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Janet
> 
> We have lots of Canadian members here, and maybe someone has a vet to recommend.
> 
> I've also found a lot by googling.


Good idea! Thank you!


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Had our first visit with the new vet last week without Scrappy just to go over everything with him and make sure he was on board with Dr Dodds recommendations. It took a lot of pushing but he agreed to go ahead with her recommendations. He wanted to see Scrappy first before he would give us medication. No problem. I made it very clear no more tests. He has the Idexx report and full thyroid profile from Antech. He agreed. 

We go for our appointment today. 

He begins by telling me that Scrappy does not have Hypothyroidism :doh: I've never said he has Hypothyroidism. I said I know that. I clarified he has Autoimmune Thyroiditis. I explained to him that he wouldn't become hypothyroid until 70% of his gland is destroyed. He states that it isn't destroying his thyroid gland. Yes it is. Do I know how to pick them. In my defence it's slim pickings around here. I pointed out both tests that clearly state Autoimmune Thyroiditis. 

He states he spoke to someone and their recommendation was to run a T4 test. :doh: What the hell for. (That wasn't out loud but inside I was cursing like a sailor). I said definitely no. Scrappy is scared out of his wits and my husband is doing everything to keep him calm. Explained a T4 is useless at this stage what we're trying to do is bring down those sky high Tgaa results. He points out the high Free T4 on the Idexx lab report and I explained that it's elevated because of the high tgaa/autoimmune thyroiditis. The Antech numbers are correct for free T4 because they were done by Dialysis. I explained that the free t3 and t3 are elevated because of the high tgaa/autoimmune thyroiditis.

I pointed to the sky high tgaa on the Antech report and told him that at this point that is the only thing we should be worried about but we certainly should have a full thyroid profile done in 6 weeks to check the levels and get a picture of the full function of his thyroid. 

I explained how this is affecting his immune system and will affect his overall health and could lead to other health issues if we do nothing. Reminded him of the seizures and aggression. 

Ok part way through this I was in tears. (I kept repeating in my head to keep it together for Scrappy's sake). I pulled it together enough to get all the points across. I could feel my husband bristling behind me but we had discussed our slim pickings before going in. So he kept himself cool by petting Scrappy and focusing on him. 

The Doctor finally decided to go along with her recommendations. He knew from my notes that the blood draw needs to be 4-6 hours after his morning dose in six weeks. So he says give it to him at 8 and my appointment is as 2. I told him we needed to give it to him at 6. He repeats give it to him at 8. So I'll be calling to change the appointment. Was exhausted and stressed out by this time. 

I go to pay for the visit and the receptionist states that they will be running a thyroid 3 panel on the next visit. Oh brother. :doh: I said no it needs to be a full profile and she says it is. I said no it needs to be the same as our other test from Antech which is thyroid 6 and should be about $200.00. She changed it. I'll pay the money for the right tests but not the wrong tests. 

I was shaking for about an hour after this whole thing. Raging headache. I'm just usually not very confrontational. Usually pretty laid back but as my daughter would put it I have a very healthy mother bear instincts. 

Hopefully the next visit isn't as bad. Maybe I should have a couple glasses of wine before I go in. (Just kidding).


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh my, what a visit!!:doh: Glad you have done your research and stuck to what is best for Scrappy right now. Sorry you have slim pickings on vets in your area. Good luck next visit and maybe you should at least have one glass of wine first.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

SandyK said:


> Oh my, what a visit!!:doh: Glad you have done your research and stuck to what is best for Scrappy right now. Sorry you have slim pickings on vets in your area. Good luck next visit and maybe you should at least have one glass of wine first.


Thank you for the support! The wine will be tempting. Lol


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh, my. I would have a hard time working with a vet like that, but it sounds like you don't have much choice  Or is there another vet in driving distance? Not that it's fun to keep switching. I hope things get better for you and Scrappy.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Martin said:


> Oh, my. I would have a hard time working with a vet like that, but it sounds like you don't have much choice  Or is there another vet in driving distance? Not that it's fun to keep switching. I hope things get better for you and Scrappy.


Not a great situation when all you want is the give your dog the help he deserves. I just posted a new thread to request any advice on vets in Ontario. We discussed it and my husband agrees we will drive a long distance if it means we get the right care for Scrappy. No fun switching but we will see how the next visit goes and if it doesn't go well I want to be armed with an alternate vet. 

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## eisarabians (May 1, 2011)

WE are in Toronto/Oshawa area, Ontario

Our 14.5yr female just got hit with Hyperthyroid diagnosis.

Is there any TCM or herbal remedies to use ? or holistic vet to use ?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Bumping up so hopefully someone will notice your question and can give you advice...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this. While I don't have an answer to your actual question, I would strongly suggest you have the test repeated if you haven't done so already. 
My older boy was diagnosed with hyperthyroiditis, we repeated the test about 3 weeks later, and it was fine. 




eisarabians said:


> WE are in Toronto/Oshawa area, Ontario
> 
> Our 14.5yr female just got hit with Hyperthyroid diagnosis.
> 
> Is there any TCM or herbal remedies to use ? or holistic vet to use ?


----------

